# Old Snapper Sn 801



## jemetz49 (Mar 6, 2017)

any one with any info on these?


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

I do have an old manual for these I could scan and post here. They date to the 60's . you could try checking the archives here on the forum, if not I'll post scans.

I'll have to be sure since I thought the model was SB rather than SN but I might be wrong, I'm at work now so will see later.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Can you post some photos of your Snapper? With a few photos I will be able to get information on the machine.
Any Snappers out there especially ones made before the machines they built the same way for 30 years is very interesting. I am compiling a list of Snapper Snowblowers from the beginning to the end. Like a Snapper history information piece. What I do know, is that the Large Frame machines that had the same frame for nearly 30 years with only minor changes began being made in the mid to late 70's I believe than the designated series 0-6 which continued to be made until 2002 for sure. That year Simplicity bought out Snapper. They may have continued to make the series 6 for two more years until 2004 when Briggs and Stratton purchased Simplicity and with it the Snapper name. I saw a 2005 snowblower made by Briggs and Badged with the Snapper name that was a completely different design and far inferior to the real Snapper snowblowers, looked like a pretty cheap unit. I have seen only one 38 professional grade Snapper snowblower design made by Briggs that looked descent but still in general was not built solid like the older, real Snappers. Snapper branded products are now sold at Walmart, something Snapper and Simplicity refused to do as they only made quality products and would not bend into the go cheap to sell at Walmart. Now with Briggs a company so large and rich having the names to these older companies, they don't mind selling Snappers at Walmart right along side Murray mowers, both made by Briggs. They still make commercial and professional lawnmowers and Snowblowers that are dealer only but in general the quality has dropped since the sale to Briggs in 2004. Anyway that's the history I know and what I have learned about the large frame snowblowers.
Photo's would be great.
Attached is a photo of my 2002 Snapper 8/24 series 6 (8246) one of the final years these machines were made and the last year an adjustable carburetor was installed and used on the Tecumseh engine, in 2003 all small engine companies were required to use fixed Jet carburetors only as part of the new EPA restrictions.
Anyone else with information, photo's and manuals that would like to add to this thread please do so, than a Snapper Snowblower history page can be made, compiled of information found here and elsewhere. Thank you.
The last real Snapper inc, Snowblower, an 8246, 8hp, 24 wide series 6. D.O.M. 2002


----------

